# Indianapolis Subs Needed



## John Stuttle (Oct 8, 2009)

I have several locations:
East side of Avon about 2 hours of plowing but must do sidewalks also 2" trigger
I465 & Hwy 37 3 or so hours of plowing 3" trigger
I70 & Mount Comfort Road area 3 or so hours plowing 3" trigger
Have other acounts that may need help if we get a heavy snow.

next day pay, you must provide proof of insurance.

email me at [email protected] with your availablity, equipment and rate. I am looking at $58/hr for straight blades and $68 for V plows or will pay job rates.

Thanks - john
www.terraproservice.com


----------



## John Stuttle (Oct 8, 2009)

*Another Lot*

Also have big box store on East Washington Street available


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr. Stuttle, are you the same John Stuttle who's son went to Cathedral High School with my boys? Give me a call, maybe Josh and I can help you out on some of your plowing. 317-710-2236cp thanks, Tim


----------

